
Gitlit: handle Git lfs file locks with ease - y0ghur7_xxx
https://github.com/S2-/gitlit
======
y0ghur7_xxx
I was looking for a desktop app that could show and handle git lfs file locks
in a graphical gui for me and my coworkers, but found nothing.

So I made one. Maybe someone else finds this useful.

